# Unlimited Contract for a semi government company



## appleberry (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a query and I would appreciate it if someone can provide me an answer. I'm currently working for a semi government company under an unlimited contract. So far I have completed the first year of my three year contract. Just in case that I switch jobs (to free zone or private company) will I get a ban? I've been hearing conflicting answers from other people. I don't have a labor card issued if that helps but what I'm afraid of is to be banned by the immigration.  Any answer would be helpful. Thanks! :help::help:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Speak with the MOL, I don't know much about how semi government works, they should be able to give an answer though, or point you in the right direction:

Ministry of Labour


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

It depends on your qualifications and salary. If you have a degree and will be getting over 12K at the private company than it will not be an issue (I don't know what the other salary levels are for if you have a diploma). If you do not meet any education requirements or your salary is not adequate for the education you have, than you may have a ban. This applies to going to a private company, I don't know anything about free zones (I should note my experience is with AD companies not Dubai)

Do you have anyone in HR that you can talk to in an unofficial capacity? If you leave in good standing they may be willing to give a NOC. Someone in HR might know how they treated this type of situation in the past.


----------



## appleberry (Jun 30, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> It depends on your qualifications and salary. If you have a degree and will be getting over 12K at the private company than it will not be an issue (I don't know what the other salary levels are for if you have a diploma). If you do not meet any education requirements or your salary is not adequate for the education you have, than you may have a ban. This applies to going to a private company, I don't know anything about free zones (I should note my experience is with AD companies not Dubai)
> 
> Do you have anyone in HR that you can talk to in an unofficial capacity? If you leave in good standing they may be willing to give a NOC. Someone in HR might know how they treated this type of situation in the past.


I've been asking around with some other employees and they are saying different information. Even the HR is not that all helpful.  I have a bachelor's degree and my salary rigt now is around 10k. i'm looking to move jobs which is more in line with my experience in admin and customer service. Thanks for the info!


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

appleberry said:


> I have a query and I would appreciate it if someone can provide me an answer. I'm currently working for a semi government company under an* unlimited contract*. So far I have completed *the first year of my three year contract*. Just in case that I switch jobs (to free zone or private company) will I get a ban? I've been hearing conflicting answers from other people. I don't have a labor card issued if that helps but what I'm afraid of is to be banned by the immigration.  Any answer would be helpful. Thanks! :help::help:


I am confused....is it an unlimited contract or a 3 year limited contract?


----------



## appleberry (Jun 30, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> I am confused....is it an unlimited contract or a 3 year limited contract?


It's actually a three-year work visa and unlimited contract on my offer letter.


----------



## dxbmetro (Apr 30, 2013)

appleberry said:


> It's actually a three-year work visa and unlimited contract on my offer letter.


I presume your company is either in any of the free zones, or a Govt. owned company like Emaar or DP World. These companies do not come under the Ministry of Labour, and therefore the ban (for six months) by the MOL will not be applicable to you. Please also make sure you are on good terms with the company.

Usually an unlimited contract (even under MOL companies) does not attract additional bans.

Finally salary requirements for changing to new job comes only to companies under the MOL.

Ask a good PRO regarding regulations rather than asking your company HR.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

The Ministry of Labour is there to help you, Firstly you may have a 3 year Immigration visa but this does not mean a 3 year contract, an unlimited contract is just that, "Unlimited" as long as you have completed 1 year you will have no issues with Labour or Immigration as long as you were not fired for a justifiable reason assuming that your basic salary is above 10K. You need to have your labour card or at least a copy of it so that you can check what your actual ministry of Labour contract says. My company deals with issues like this every day if you need help "Sort It" is the company and you can PM me for further advice.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

vastmassive said:


> The Ministry of Labour is there to help you, Firstly you may have a 3 year Immigration visa but this does not mean a 3 year contract, an unlimited contract is just that, "Unlimited" as long as you have completed 1 year you will have no issues with Labour or Immigration as long as you were not fired for a justifiable reason assuming that your basic salary is above 10K. You need to have your labour card or at least a copy of it so that you can check what your actual ministry of Labour contract says. My company deals with issues like this every day if you need help "Sort It" is the company and you can PM me for further advice.


If my memory serves correct semi-government entities do not issue labor cards (at least when I was in AD they did not, maybe different in Dubai).


----------



## dxbmetro (Apr 30, 2013)

*Not under MOL jurisdiction!*



vastmassive said:


> The Ministry of Labour is there to help you,


I must repeat - free zone companies, and semi govt. companies do not fall under the jurisdiction of the Ministry of Labour. However the rules (except the ban issue) are mostly similar, and the MOL may be able to clear your doubts.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

appleberry said:


> It's actually a three-year work visa and unlimited contract on my offer letter.


I am not sure what the issue is. Government entities are not under MOL jurisdiction and your visa is renewed automatically by your company every three years.

And it is an open ended contract

You will only get a ban if this is stated in your contract. In mine it is so Iam scr#wed


----------



## appleberry (Jun 30, 2013)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I am not sure what the issue is. Government entities are not under MOL jurisdiction and your visa is renewed automatically by your company every three years.
> 
> And it is an open ended contract
> 
> You will only get a ban if this is stated in your contract. In mine it is so Iam scr#wed


It says in my contract that they have the right to prevent me to seek employment in the UAE. :ban: Now that for me is quite a bit of gray area. I do understand not working for a competitor and leaving the company in good terms but I wanted to know on how can I leave without attracting any sort of ban. Will transferring to a free zone (DAFZA,DIFC,Jebel Ali,etc.,) work?


----------



## appleberry (Jun 30, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> If my memory serves correct semi-government entities do not issue labor cards (at least when I was in AD they did not, maybe different in Dubai).


Yep, no labor card was ever issued. They had me sign the contract, went for medical, then visa (which was stamped after 2 hours!) then had me start work right away. Btw, it was in my contract that it's governed by the labor law for the private sector (no.8 of 1980). Anybody who could explain it in layman's term? Quite confusing to be honest  

Thanks!


----------

